# New Space Marines Player



## War Pig (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm new to 40k but have been playing wargames for a while. I'm set on playing an Imperium army and I'm pretty sure I'll go with Iron Hands. I have the Space Marine codex but there are still a _lot_ of list building options with formations and all that and would like to ask for some advice. 

I'm not looking to jump into tournament play right away but I don't want to play weak lists either. "Effective" is pretty much what kind of lists I'd like to build but I'm not looking for the cheesiest lists. Which SM formations jibe with Iron Hands chapter tactics? Right away the Land Raider Spearhead looks like a good fit but I'm not sure. What units in general are good with Iron Hands? Dreadnaughts?

Sorry about the questions but there's a lot to consider. I don't want to buy minis that won't see much use and I prefer effect over aesthetic even though pretty much all of the SM minis look good. I am going to start buying minis this week. I've done a search of these forums but couldn't find a similar recent post but I still have the tactica section to look at. Any feedback is helpful.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Iron Hands typically use standard Tactical Marines (maybe some Sternguard as well to better represent company veterans not in terminator armor) and War Machines.

Dreadnoughts, and tanks tend to be most associated with the Iron Hands - basically anything in the Heavy Support section is their shin-ding.

Iron Hands rule wise, tend to favor machines (Dreads, Predators, Vindicators) and characters (so Sargents, captains, etc) and unless you get the Angels of Death supplement for some additional fun stuffs (Warlord Traits, and Relics) there isn't a whole lot that differentiates themselves - so I usually nominate that people follow the "Rule of Cool" for stuff that they want to buy - If you like the model(s) of a box, and it gives you incentive to build and paint (at least prime) your models for the table top, then buy it.

If your looking to get a good deal on models right away, I would recommend getting the Battle of Calth set and using it to start an army.


----------



## War Pig (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks, Fallen. I forgot to ask about the Angels of Death supplement but apparently it's got fun stuffs so I'll probably pick it up.:grin:

I was eyeing the SM start collecting box, now I'm looking at the Betrayal at Calth set. Are those Horus Heresy marines useable in regular 40k?


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

The Angels of Death book is nice - I no longer play SMs but I think that book is the best "supplement" book by far - it's mostly lacking fluff and provides a lot of "minor" SM factions get some love with Warlord Traits and Relics (basically all of the chapters with Chapter Tactics in the SM book). So if you can get it 
cheaply then do it.

The other bonus is that the book contains the 40k rules for some units from the Betrayal at Calth box (namely the cataphratti termies and the contemptor dread)

----

I nominate the Betrayal at Calth because it is a huge deal if you are planning on using the entirety of the box and are planning on playing 30k/40k SMs

1 Terminator Captain (in cool looking Termie armor) $25 
1 Chaplain / Dark Apostle $25
30 Tactical Marines $50 x 3
5 Terminators (again in cool armor) $60 (I Personally would build these are pure Lightning Claw Terminators, despite that they are not really competitive)
1 cool Contemptor Dreadnought - fits into the Iron Hands theme too $65

Total price = $325 for sticker price if you were buying everything individually.

This gives you a good base of Tactical Marines (if you want more stuff you buy Devastators, Sternguard, and Vanguard boxes rather than just generic Tactical Marines). If you need more Tactical Marines, I would suggest either getting the $85 "starter" set of a tactical squad, a venerable dread, and Termie Captain or looking to buy them second hand, preferably locally before ebay.

It gives you two semi-unique HQ models for you to use with a Termie captain/chapter master, and a chaplain.

It gives you a sem-unique terminator squad, and a semi-unique dreadnought to use.

----

Things to think about;

Dreads: I find it better to just buy the "Venerable Dreadnought" instead of the standard one - it looks cooler, and it generally has the same options available in the box.

----

Rhinos: NEVER BUY A RHINO BOX, always buy a Predator, Razorback or something else (besides Vindicators unless your way better at magnetizing stuffs than I am) and then magnetize the parts that make it a Rhino and the Other box.

----

The other big box that has been released recently is decent, not really a decent discount in comparison.

----

Hope that helps.


----------



## War Pig (Nov 1, 2016)

That definitely helps. Thanks a lot.


----------

